# Bật mí cách làm salad rau mầm giảm cân giúp đánh bay 2-3kg mỡ thừa trong thời gian siêu tốc



## SoCiu68 (6/4/21)

*SALAD RAU MẦM CÓ GIẢM CÂN KHÔNG?*
Trước lúc bắt tay vào Nhận định _bí quyết làm salad rau mầm giảm cân_ thì việc khám phá những thông báo rau mầm cũng quan trọng không kém. Rau mầm không phải một mẫu rau biệt lập mà tên gọi chung của những loại rau được nuôi trồng ngắn ngày. Thời gian thu hoạch thu hoạch chỉ sau 5-7 ngày sau lúc gieo hạt. Ngày nay có 4 chiếc rau mầm chính bao gồm: rau mầm cải củ, rau mầm hướng dương, rau mầm rau muống và rau mầm đậu phộng.

*100g salad rau mầm bao nhiêu calo?*
Cũng giống như các mẫu rau củ khác, rau mầm có mức năng lượng thấp. Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng cho biết, 100g rau mầm chỉ đựng khoảng 15-20kcal, tương đương với 1 số dòng rau củ quả giảm cân nổi danh khác như dưa leo, cà chua, bắp cải,…. Bạn có thể ăn tha hồ rau mầm mà không cần lo âu về lượng calo sẽ được nạp vào cơ thể.
Salad rau mầm thường được kết hợp những chiếc rau củ quả khác như xà lách, cà chua bi, giá đỗ, cà rốt với lượng protein được bổ sung từ thịt ức gà, thịt bò, cá hồi,… cộng những dòng nước sốt. Tuỳ vào vật liệu và cách thức chế biến mà hàm lượng calo trong salad rau mầm khác nhau. Làng nhàng thì 100g salad rau mầm giảm cân đựng khoảng 120-180kcal.




Salad rau mầm có mức năng lượng không quá cao

*Ăn salad rau mầm có giảm cân không?*
Salad rau mầm có giảm béo không và câu trả lời là có. Hãy thử nghĩ về 1 bữa ăn chính của bạn sẽ dùng salad rau mầm làm món chính. Nhàng nhàng mỗi ngày cơ thể bạn cần khoảng 2000kcal và có 3 bữa ăn chính. Như vậy, mức năng lượng cần nạp cho mỗi bữa là 667kcal. Và để có 1 bữa ăn no cùng 1 món salad rau mầm nào ấy, bạn có thể ăn khoảng 2-3 phần. Hãy tính xem, mức năng lượng bữa ăn đấy của bạn là bao nhiêu? Chỉ rơi vào khoảng 360 – 540kcal, thấp hơn mức calo cần là 667kcal. Với phép tính này và dựa trên quy luật về tiêu thụ năng lượng của cơ thể, bạn có thể hiểu tại sao salad rau mầm giúp bạn giảm cân hiệu quả.




Salad rau mầm là sự lựa chọn xuất sắc cho kế hoạch giảm cân
Không chỉ đựng lượng calo hơi thấp, không khiến cho cơ thể nạp quá phổ thông calo vào cơ thể, salad rau mầm còn là món ăn rất gần gũi với giai đoạn giảm béo. Rau mầm có nhiều vitamin, chất khoáng hữu cơ, chất xơ, axit amin, protein những enzym có ích và những chất phytochemical – những dưỡng chất giúp tạo cảm giác no lâu, hạn chế cảm giác thèm ăn. Ẳn salad rau mầm còn giúp thúc đẩy những hoạt động bàn luận chất bên trong cơ thể, tương trợ đốt cháy mỡ thừa giúp giảm béo nhanh chóng.
*CÁCH LÀM SALAD RAU MẦM GIẢM CÂN DỄ NHẤT*
như vậy với những san sớt trên đây bạn rõ ràng một điều vì sao rau mầm giúp giảm béo. Vậy bạn đã có trong tay cách thức làm salad rau mầm giảm cân tuyệt vời nhất? Nên phối hợp salad rau mầm cộng loại rau củ quả gì, thêm sốt mayonnaise, sốt mè rang hay dầu giấm? Giả dụ bạn vẫn chưa có cách để chế biến salad rau mầm ngon, bổ, khoẻ thì đừng bỏ qua các công thức dưới đây.

*Salad rau mầm ức gà*
Nguyên liệu:
+ Ức gà: 300gr
+ Rau mầm: 200gr
+ Cà chua bi: 100gr
+ Dưa chuột: 1 quả
+ Hành tây: một củ
+ Dầu ô liu, 1/2 thìa cafe đường, nước mắm, hạt tiêu, giấm táo




Gợi ý salad rau mầm giảm cân với ức gà
cách chế biến:
+ Bước 1: Ức gà sau khi mua về rửa sạch với nước và để ráo. Sau đấy cho gà vào nồi hấp chín tới chừng 20 phút thì bỏ ra bát xé nhỏ phần ức gà.
+ Bước 2: Rửa sạch cà chua bi, dưa chuột, hành tây sau đó thái vừa ăn. Lưu ý hành tây sau lúc thái xong cho vào bát nước muối pha loãng cho bớt mùi hăng rồi vớt ra để ráo nước
+ Bước 3: Cho đường, giấm táo, ớt vào bát khuấy đều
+ Bước 4: Cho rau mầm, thịt gà xé nhỏ vào bát sau đấy cho thêm cà chua bi, dưa chuột, hành tây vào cộng rồi đổ nước sốt lên trộn đều là được.

*Salad rau mầm cá ngừ*
Nguyên liệu:
+ Cá ngừ phi lê : 200gr
+ Rau mầm : 200gr
+ Sốt mayonnaise
+ Cà chua bi : 100gr
+ Dưa chuột : 1 quả
+ Trứng luộc : hai quả
+ Dầu ăn, tiêu, tỏi băm, nước mắm




Gợi ý salad rau mầm giảm cân với cá ngừ
cách chế biến:
+ Bước 1:Cá ngừ mua về rửa sạch thấm khô sau ấy ướp với chút muối, nước mắm và tỏi băm, hạt tiêu khoảng 5 phút. Rau mầm, cà chua, dưa chuột, hành tím rửa sạch, thái vừa ăn. Trứng luộc chín, bóc vỏ, cắt miếng.
+ Bước 2 Lấy một cái chảo đặt lên bếp rồi cho dầu ăn vào, chờ dầu sôi thì cho miếng cá đã ướp gia vị vào áp chảo vàng đều hai mặt. Sau lúc cá chín, bạn cho ra đĩa và lấy kéo cắt nhỏ thành từng miếng vừa ăn
+ Bước 3 : Cho gần như vật liệu đã sơ chế vào đĩa trộn đều cùng nước sốt mayonnaise là xong.

*Salad rau mầm trộn thịt bò*
_Nguyên liệu:_
+ Phi lê bò: 150g
+ Rau mầm: 150g
+ Cà rốt: 1 củ
+ Cà chua: 1 quả
+ Hành tím: 3 củ
+ Gia vị: Giấm, các con phố, muối, tiêu, dầu trộn salad, tỏi, dầu oliu




Gợi ý salad rau mầm giảm béo với thịt bò
_phương pháp chế biến:_
+ Bước 1: Thịt bò rửa sạch, thái miếng vừa ăn, sau ấy ướp với 1/2 thìa cà phê muối, một,2 thìa cà phê tiêu
+ Bước 2: Cà rốt rửa sạch, gọt vỏ, bào sợi; rau mầm rửa sạch, ngâm với nước muối loãng từ 15 phút sau đấy vớt ra, để ráo; hành tím bóc vỏ, rửa sạch, cắt khoanh; cà chua rửa sạch, thái miếng mỏng.
+ Bước 3: Cho chảo lên bếp, cho thêm 1 chút dầu oliu, đợi dầu nóng cho tỏi vào phi thơm, cho thịt bò đã chuẩn bị vào và đảo đều cho chín.
+ Bước 4: bí quyết làm sốt salad giảm cân theo công thức: 1 thìa giấm, 1 thìa trục đường, hai thìa bột nêm, 1 thìa dầu trộn salad, hai thìa tỏi băm.
+ Bước 5: Cho toàn bộ các nguyên liệu vào tô lớn và cho thêm nước sốt vào trộn đều. Xếp ra đĩa là bạn đã có thể thưởng thức salad rau mầm trộn thịt bò.

*Salad rau mầm chay*
tiếp tục với phương pháp làm cho salad rau trộn giảm béo cực hay dành cho những người nào muốn ăn chay, kết hợp với thật phổ thông loại rau củ và nước sốt. Nguyên liệu và công thức chế chế biến như sau:
_Nguyên liệu:_
+ Rau mầm: 150g
+ Cà chua bi: 100g
+ Hành tây: một củ
+ Cà rốt: 1 củ
+ Bông cải xanh/trắng: 150g
+ Chanh: 1 quả
+ Hành tím: 3 củ
+ Gia vị: Nước tương, con đường, hạt nêm




Gợi ý salad rau mầm chay giảm béo
_phương pháp chế biến:_
+ Bước 1: Rau mầm tậu về rửa sạch, mẫu bỏ tạp chất, sau đó ngâm với nước muối loãng trong 15 phút; Cà rốt rửa sạch, gọt vỏ, 1/2 củ bào sợi; Cà chua bi rửa sạch, cắt đôi; Bông cải rửa sạch, cắt thành miếng vừa ăn, sau đó chần qua với nước sôi; Hành tím, hành tây lột vỏ, rửa sạch, cắt thành khoanh mỏng.
+ Bước 2: Cho chảo lên bếp, cho thêm một thìa dầu oliu vào, đợi dầu nóng thì cho cà rốt vào xào chín (Không nên xào quá chín để giữ độ giòn của cà rốt khi trộn)
+ Bước 3: Công thức khiến nước sốt salad rau mầm chay giảm cân: 2 thìa trục đường, 1 thìa muối, 1 thìa cà phê hạt nêm chay, một thìa cà phê dầu oliu, 1 quả chanh vắt lấy nước, sau đấy trộn đều phần lớn tạo thành 1 mẫu nước sốt.
+ Bước 4: Cho rau mầm, cà rốt, cà chua bi, hành tím, hành tây vào tô lớn, cho nước sốt vừa chuẩn bị vào và trộn đều là xong. Cho salad rau mầm chay ra đĩa là bạn có thể thưởng thức ngay.

*Salad rau mầm củ cải đỏ*
ví như bạn đang tìm bí quyết làm salad rau mầm giảm béo hiệu quả, đừng bỏ qua gợi ý món salad rau mầm củ cải đỏ. Với công thức chế biến đơn giản và 10 phút để thực hành, bạn đã có 1 món salad ngon, khoẻ rồi. Dưới đây là công thức chế biến món salad rau mầm củ cải đỏ:
_Nguyên liệu:_
+ Rau mầm: 100g
+ Củ cải đỏ: 100g
+ Thịt bò thăn: 200g
+ Cà rốt: 1/2 củ
+ Hành tây: 1/2 củ
+ Tỏi khô, ớt tươi
+ Gia vị: Dấm trắng, nước mắm, đường, dầu hào, dầu vừng, vừng lạc




Gợi ý salad rau mầm giảm béo với củ cải đỏ
_bí quyết chế biến:_
+ Bước 1: Thịt bò mua về rửa sạch, thái miếng mỏng, sau ấy ướp cùng 1 thìa dầu hào, một thìa dầu vừng, 1/2 thìa cà phê muối, 1/2 thìa cà phê tiêu. Ướp thịt bò trong khoảng 30 phút.
+ Bước 2: Rau mầm rửa sạch, ngâm với nước muối loãng từ 15 phút, sau đấy vớt ra để ráo; Củ cải đỏ, hành tây, cà rốt mua về rửa với nước, gọt bỏ vỏ, sau đó bào sợi, ngâm với nước nước đá pha chút chanh để bớt hăng và giòn hơn.
+ Bước 3: Cho chao lên bếp, cho thêm 1 thìa dầu oliu, đợi dầu hot, cho tỏi băm vào phi thơm, sau ấy cho thịt bò vào dảod đều cho chín.
+ Bước 4: giả dụ bạn đang theo đuổi thực đơn giảm cân với salad, hay pha nước sốt với công thức sau: 100ml nước lọc, một thìa dấm trắng, 1 thìa nước mắm, 1 thìa các con phố nhỏ, hai thìa dầu oliu, một thìa tỏi ớt băm. Phần đông trộn đều tạo thành nước sốt salad chua ngọt.
+ Bước 5: Cho phần nhiều các nguyên liệu thịt bò, rau mầm và những chiếc củ quả đã chuẩn vị vào tô to, cho thêm nước sốt dầu dấm vào và trộn đều là hoàn tất món salad rau mầm củ cải đỏ và thịt bò.

*Salad cá hồi rau mầm*
một cách thức khiến salad giảm béo với sốt mè rang thơm ngon, bổ dưỡng chẳng thể không nhắc tới đấy là hài hòa cộng cá hồi. Nếu như bạn đang theo đuổi chế độ ăn salad giảm béo, đừng bỏ qua công thức chế biến dưới đây:
_Nguyên liệu:_
+ Phi lê cá hồi: 100g
+ Rau mầm: 200g
+ Ớt chuông: 1 quả
+ Mù tạt: một thìa
+ Nước cốt chanh: 1 thìa
+ Gia vị: Muối, tiêu, sốt mayonaise, dầu oliu




Gợi ý salad rau mầm giảm béo với cá hồi
_cách chế biến:_
+ Bước 1: Cá hồi sau khi sắm về, rửa sạch, xát qua muối để cái bỏ mùi tanh và chất nhầy trên da cá. Ướp cá với 1/2 thìa muối, 1/2 thìa tiêu, dầu oliu trong 15 phút sau đó mang đi áp chảo bằng dầu oliu. Có thể áp chảo cá hồi chín vừa, sau đợi cá nguội bớt thì thái thành miếng vừa ăn.
+ Bước 2: Rau mầm rửa sạch với nước, ngâm với nước muối loãng trong khoảng 5 phút rồi vớt ra để ráo; Ớt chuông rửa sạch, bổ dọc, chiếc bỏ hạt và thái lát mỏng; Chanh vắt lấy nước cốt.
+ Bước 3: phương pháp làm cho sốt salad giảm cân với sốt mayonnaise như sau: 1 thìa mayonaise, 1 thìa mù tạt, một thìa nước cốt chanh, 1/2 thìa muối, đông đảo trộn đều tạo thành hỗn tạp sốt đồng nhất.
+ Bước 4: Cho rau mầm, ớt chuông, cá hồi đã chuẩn bị xếp ra đĩa, cho thêm phần sốt mayonaise, mù tạt lên trên. Khi ăn chỉ cần trộn đều là được.

*Salad rau mầm xà lách*
nếu như bạn vẫn quen với cách khiến cho salad giảm cân với ức gà, thì hiện tại hãy bỏ túi thêm công thức salad rau mầm xà lách và ức gà. Vật liệu và cách chế biến salad rau mầm xà lách ức gà như sau:
_Nguyên liệu:_
+ Rau mầm: 100g
+ Ức gà: 100g
+ Xà lách: 100g
+ Cà rốt: 1 củ
+ Ớt ngọt : 1/2 quả
+ Gia vị: Nước cốt chanh, gừng, muối, tiêu, trục đường, xì dầu, dầu oliu




Gợi ý salad rau mầm giảm béo với xà lách
_cách thức chế biến:_
+ Bước 1: Ức gà sau khi rửa sạch và xát muối để mẫu bỏ mùi hôi, lấy khăn lau khô, sau đấy ướp ức gà với 1/2 thìa cà phê muối, 1/2 thìa cà phê tiêu, một thìa xì dầu trong 30 phút.
+ Bước 2: Rau mầm, xà lách, cà rốt, ớt ngọt rửa sạch và ngâm với nước muối loãng, sau đấy vớt ra để ráo. Cà rốt, ớt ngọt thái lát mỏng.
+ Bước 3: Cho cho lên bếp, cho thêm một thìa dầu oliu, đợi dầu nóng thì cho gà lên và áp chảo. Áp chảo ức gà mỗi mặt 5 phút cho gà chín đều. Tắt bếp, lấy gà ra, đợi gà nguội hơn thì thái miếng vừa ăn.
+ Bước 4: tiếp tục cho cà rốt, ớt ngọt vào chảo và đảo qua trong 2-3 phút cho chín, cho thêm chút muối, tiêu.
+ Bước 5: Nước sốt salad rau mầm xà lách và ức gà nướng: 1 thìa xì dầu, 1 thìa nước cốt chanh, một thìa cà phê đường, đầy đủ trộn đều tạo thành hẩu lốn nước sốt. Còn nếu đơn thuần hơn, bạn có thể sử dụng sốt mayonnaise giảm cân.
+ Bước 6: Cho rau mầm, xà lách, cà rốt, ớt ngọt lên đĩa, xếp thêm ức gà áp chảo lên trên cùng, rưới thêm nước sốt lên là hoàn tất. Khi ăn chỉ cần trộn đều là được.

*Salad rau mầm cà chua*
Thêm một gợi ý cho kế hoạch giảm cân an toàn của bạn đấy chính là salad rau mầm cà chua. Món salad tươi mát, giàu vitamin và chất xơ này cứng cáp sẽ là 1 sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời mà bạn không nên bỏ qua. Nguyên liệu, bí quyết chế biến như sau:
_Nguyên liệu:_
+ Rau mầm: 50g
+ Cà chua: 2 quả
+ Ớt ngọt: 30g
+ Gia vị: Giấm, muối, tiêu, dầu hướng dương.




Gợi ý salad rau mầm giảm cân với cà chua
_cách thức chế biến:_
+ Bước 1: Rau mầm, cà chua, ớt chuông rửa sạch, sau đấy ngâm với nước muối loãng trong 15 phút, sau đấy vớt ra để ráo. Cà chua cắt múi cau, ớt chuông thái miếng mỏng.
+ Bước 2: cách thức làm cho nước sốt salad rau mầm giảm cân như sau: 1 thìa giấm gạo, 1 thìa dầu hướng dương, 1 thìa cà phê muối, 1/2 thìa cà phê con đường, trộn đều hầu hết để tạo 1 hỗn giao kèo nhất.
+ Bước 3: Cho các loại rau củ quả gồm rau mầm, cà chua, ớt ngọt vào tô to, sau ấy cho nước sốt đã chuẩn bị vào và trộn đều xong. Cho salad ra đĩa là bạn đã có thể thưởng thức ngay.
tương tự bạn đã biết _cách thức làm salad rau mầm giảm cân_ tại nhà. Ngoài ức gà, cá ngừ, thịt bò hay những chiếc rau củ quả trên đây, bạn có thể hài hòa cùng những nguyên liệu khác như tôm, mực, những cái thịt mà bạn thích,….tùy theo khẩu vị và kế hoạch giảm béo của mình. Vậy để những món salad cộng rau mầm giảm béo của bạn giúp bạn giảm béo hiệu quả nhất, bạn nên ăn như thế nào? Dưới đây mà một vài điều cố định bạn phải biết.
*CÁCH ĂN RAU MẦM GIẢM CÂN AN TOÀN HIỆU QUẢ*
nếu như bạn không biết ăn gì giảm cân thì những món salad rau mầm trên đây vững chắc là sự lựa chọn không tồi. Và để chúng phát huy hiệu quả giảm béo, đốt mỡ hiệu quả nhất, bạn cần chú ý vài điều sau:




Có thể ăn salad rau mầm mỗi ngày để giảm cân
+ Chú ý chọn rau mầm tươi, sạch, Rau mầm được trồng organic là sự lựa chọn xuất sắc nhất.
+ Rau mầm được xem là thực phẩm rất giàu dưỡng chất và lành tính đối với sức khỏe con người và mỗi ngày bạn có thể ăn khoảng 300 – 500g rau mầm.
+ Bạn có thể ăn rau mầm vào hầu hết các bữa ăn trong ngày mà không cần phải kiêng khem gì.
+ các món salad rau mầm sẽ sử dụng thêm nước sốt để nâng cao hương vị. Nhưng cái nước sốt không tiêu dùng quá đa dạng tuyến phố hay gia vị sẽ là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất. Nước sốt dầu giấm là một gợi ý hay ho đấy.
Trên đây là những chia sẻ của Thẩm mỹ viện Quốc tế Nevada hướng dẫn _bí quyết làm salad rau mầm giảm cân_, giúp mẫu bỏ cảm giác đói trong những bữa phụ khi thực đơn ăn kiêng cắt giảm calo. Muốn lấy lại vóc dáng cân đối bằng salad rau mầm giảm béo thì bạn hãy kết hợp cộng chế độ thực đơn giảm cân ăn kiêng và kiên trì thực hành trong ít nhất 2-3 tháng. Ví như bạn vẫn luôn lo âu về việc ăn uống của mình làm cho cơ thể béo lên và đang kiếm tìm một cách giảm cân, đốt mỡ hiệu quả, thì có thể Max Burn LipoTech 2021 có thể giúp bạn khắc phục vấn đề này. Bạn có thể ĐỂ LẠI THÔNG TIN để được liên hệ trả lời sớm nhất.
Nguồn: Bật mí cách làm salad rau mầm giảm cân giúp đánh bay 2-3kg mỡ thừa


----------

